# New Ceado E37S - Spraying Norizontally



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

I received a brand new E37S a couple of days ago and was somewhat disappointed in the way it randomly decides to spray the grinds almost horizontally at times!!!

When it decides to go into 'spray mode' the grinds miss the portafilter totally and end up all over the worktop. I'm hoping that once the burrs have seasoned, the problem will disappear...fingers crossed as it's a lot of money and I expected better for the £1k price.

I have adjusted the SCC control every which way but I can't find a position that stops the random spraying. I have noticed that if I adjust the grind towards the course end of the scale, the spraying stops but then the grind is too course for espresso.

In the mean time, I have fashioned a 'guide' out of a piece of beer can to direct the grinds downward into the portafilter. Although not very elegant looking, it has been working quite effectively and all of the grinds now reliably end up where they should be (there is nowhere else they can go).... photos below.



Standard spout is totally open at the front allowing grinds to exit horizontally at times









Guide made out of a piece of beer can, cut with kitchen scissors and bent to fit the front of the chute









Held in place by a piece of duct tape wrapped around the chute and tin guide









Grinds now directed straight down and into the portafilter
















​
All in all, this is a lovely grinder and fits my needs perfectly. The grind quality is very good.

The mechanical design and build is excellent although the cosmetic finish is not so good (a number of very noticeable paint blemishes).

I'm not sorry I bought it, just sorry that Ceado haven't addressed the spraying problem as it has been reported by other owners as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some threads my confirm or help , the second one has some mods that helped

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/ceado-e37s-first-impressions-so-called-spraying-etc-t41418.html

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/ceado-e37s-working-perfectly-t40158-120.html


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Some threads my confirm or help , the second one has some mods that helped
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/ceado-e37s-first-impressions-so-called-spraying-etc-t41418.html
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/ceado-e37s-working-perfectly-t40158-120.html


Thanks MrBoots, very interesting reading


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Try adding a few drops of water to the beans and report back. I'm thinking it's static, but I'm yet to see a video of this so called spraying.

T.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

dsc said:


> Try adding a few drops of water to the beans and report back. I'm thinking it's static, but I'm yet to see a video of this so called spraying.
> 
> T.


Adding water wouldn't be very practical for me as I don't single dose, I tend to keep the hopper reasonably full


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

That's a bugger then as I'm fairly sure it would help.

One other way to battle it would be to stick a mesh inside the chute to create some back pressure, but then you are increasing retention and it's not easy to clean anymore.

T.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

It's the scc thingy, too open and it shoots out, too closed and it gets clumpy. Best to adjust it with an empty chamber, though your mod looks pretty simple and effective. Do you get nice fluffy output?


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

fluffles said:


> It's the scc thingy, too open and it shoots out, too closed and it gets clumpy. Best to adjust it with an empty chamber, though your mod looks pretty simple and effective. Do you get nice fluffy output?


I took it all to bits this afternoon, cleaned it all out, made sure the SCC thing was fully open and now the grinds are consistently light and fluffy and the flow into the portafilter is much stronger. Much happier with it now.

I am convinced that the SCC thing is also effecting the grind fineness, maybe? because when it is closed, grinds are backing up in the burrs and getting re-ground? Not sure? Anyway, I am almost certain that with the SCC contraption fully open, the output is noticeably courser than when it is closed for the same grind setting......if that makes sense?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Father_Java said:


> I took it all to bits this afternoon, cleaned it all out, made sure the SCC thing was fully open and now the grinds are consistently light and fluffy and the flow into the portafilter is much stronger. Much happier with it now.
> 
> I am convinced that the SCC thing is also effecting the grind fineness, maybe? because when it is closed, grinds are backing up in the burrs and getting re-ground? Not sure? Anyway, I am almost certain that with the SCC contraption fully open, the output is noticeably courser than when it is closed for the same grind setting than it is with the SCC thing closed......if that makes sense?


I've asked a similar question a while ago. Got an answer to it after some research and input from a forum member:

Effects of anti-static devices when pulling a shot

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D28968&share_tid=28968&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Father_Java said:


> I took it all to bits this afternoon, cleaned it all out, made sure the SCC thing was fully open and now the grinds are consistently light and fluffy and the flow into the portafilter is much stronger. Much happier with it now.
> 
> I am convinced that the SCC thing is also effecting the grind fineness, maybe? because when it is closed, grinds are backing up in the burrs and getting re-ground? Not sure? Anyway, I am almost certain that with the SCC contraption fully open, the output is noticeably courser than when it is closed for the same grind setting than it is with the SCC thing closed......if that makes sense?


That matches my experience exactly. With no back pressure from the scc, you get a coarser grind. Your beer can cover is a great solution allowing you to fully open the scc and get lovely fluffy grinds... but it appears to affect the grind size... does it also affect grind distribution and hence flavour?

I guess this is the same reason why with an empty grinder, the first couple of shots run really quick because until the chamber fills up there is no back pressure. I consistently see this, does anyone else?


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> I've asked a similar question a while ago. Got an answer to it after some research and input from a forum member:
> 
> Effects of anti-static devices when pulling a shot
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D28968&share_tid=28968&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


Thanks, very interesting article


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

fluffles said:


> does it also affect grind distribution and hence flavour?


I have only pulled a couple of shots since opening the SCC right up so it's too early to tell for sure. The shots tasted good though.

Even with the SCC control set to it's fully open position on the E37S, there is still some restriction at the exit of the burr chamber so I guess there is always some level of back pressure????

I will continue to monitor the grind quality (distribution) and see how it goes.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Still researching this and have written to Ceado about it.

Also, looks like someone else came up with a similar 'fix' recently.........Maybe Ceado should look into it !

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/flat-burr-grinders-and-controlling-exit-chute-e37s-and-spraying-t41578.html#p472867


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

You need an A.R.S.E

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23449-Ceado-E37s-A-R-S-E-Mod


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> You need an A.R.S.E
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23449-Ceado-E37s-A-R-S-E-Mod


That's my 'Plan-B' if the chute cover fails but at the moment, the cover is working well and the quality of the grind is currently very good (and even seems to be improving with use).


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

Just wondering how your getting on with your e37s as Iv just picked up a seconed hand one recently. I was having problems with clumping. Iv just put the new scc on and it's working like an absolute dream now. Iv not experienced an spaying as of yet.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

David-j said:


> Just wondering how your getting on with your e37s as Iv just picked up a seconed hand one recently. I was having problems with clumping. Iv just put the new scc on and it's working like an absolute dream now. Iv not experienced an spaying as of yet.


Hi David, since I fitted the (Heath Robinson) chute cover to direct the grounds downward and into the portafilter, I have had no problems at all and I'm very happy with the grind quality.

I keep the SCC fully open.

I find that if I close the SCC down, I get some clumping but with it fully open, no clumping at all and the grind is very consistent.

All in all, a very nice grinder


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

David-j said:


> Iv not experienced an spaying as of yet.


I bet your cat is relieved about that - he won't want his beans ground I'm sure!

Comedy aside, I find the grinds very fluffy. However I have had a bit of trouble with this 'spraying'. Also the opposite - grinds sticking in the chute, and therefore not delivering an accurate dose. This was possibly caused by dark oily beans (that I used for burr seasoning - not my usual light/med). I gave the whole grind path a good clean and it seems to have resolved itself. Sometimes when dialling in the problem makes a slight recurrence, but seems to settle down by the following day. I tend to leave the SCC alone now.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I recently tried a new approach which I'm calling the "Bird Feeder Mod" - I replaced the metal SCC flap with something fashioned out of wire mesh (actually taken from a bird feeder). Cut it to the same shape as the original SCC and completely removed the gind chamber flap that it usually presses down on. I've had really fluffly grinds so far and it has the advantage that you can rotate it out of the way using the SCC screw for cleaning.

If I get a chance I'll take a photo or two. It seems the clumping isn't a problem for everyone, but it was for me - if you're not having issues I would leave well alone! It sounds like the chute cover is a good solution for anyone not wanting to dismantle anything.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

fluffles said:


> I recently tried a new approach which I'm calling the "Bird Feeder Mod" - I replaced the metal SCC flap with something fashioned out of wire mesh (actually taken from a bird feeder). Cut it to the same shape as the original SCC and completely removed the gind chamber flap that it usually presses down on. I've had really fluffly grinds so far and it has the advantage that you can rotate it out of the way using the SCC screw for cleaning.
> 
> If I get a chance I'll take a photo or two. It seems the clumping isn't a problem for everyone, but it was for me - if you're not having issues I would leave well alone! It sounds like the chute cover is a good solution for anyone not wanting to dismantle anything.


I like the sound of your 'Bird Feeder Mod', I may give it a try at some point if the chute cover causes me any problems.

I am currently using a slightly lighter roast of beans, fresh from HasBean, and I am experiencing very slight static charge on the grinds. Not enough to cause me problems, just a very very tiny amount of the dusty grinds exiting the chute get attracted to and stuck to the body of the grinder close to the chute exit.

I normally use a darker and slightly oilier roast which didn't cause any static problems at all.

I suspect your Bird Feeder Mod would be a good help with static reduction and clumping without creating retention in the burr chamber........


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

I had the rubber scc flap and it was clupping on the on a fine espresso setting. Installed the metel one and I have the flap almost closed and it's grinding really well, light and fluffy and no clumps. Iv not tried it fully open since the upgrade, I'm hoping I can forget about it now. Mine was seconed hand and has done around 3000 shots. I can see how the mesh from a bird feeder would work well, just can't see why different people have different problems.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

fluffles said:


> I recently tried a new approach which I'm calling the "Bird Feeder Mod" - I replaced the metal SCC flap with something fashioned out of wire mesh (actually taken from a bird feeder). Cut it to the same shape as the original SCC and completely removed the gind chamber flap that it usually presses down on. I've had really fluffly grinds so far and it has the advantage that you can rotate it out of the way using the SCC screw for cleaning.
> 
> If I get a chance I'll take a photo or two. It seems the clumping isn't a problem for everyone, but it was for me - if you're not having issues I would leave well alone! It sounds like the chute cover is a good solution for anyone not wanting to dismantle anything.


Hi fluffels, how is your "Bird Feeder Mod" going?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think this clumping thing is a bit of a red herring. Although I freely admit to having no coffee qualifications in fairness. But on my E37s I get a super-fluffy mound, albeit with some slight spraying of grinds. Then when I tap the PF on the mat to flatten the mound and remove the yoghurt pot catcher ring, the grinds appear to 'clump". So maybe a clump is just a bunch of nice fluffy grinds that is lightly attracted to others around it. Anyway they break up almost before the tamper touches it.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I think this clumping thing is a bit of a red herring. Although I freely admit to having no coffee qualifications in fairness. But on my E37s I get a super-fluffy mound, albeit with some slight spraying of grinds. Then when I tap the PF on the mat to flatten the mound and remove the yoghurt pot catcher ring, the grinds appear to 'clump". So maybe a clump is just a bunch of nice fluffy grinds that is lightly attracted to others around it. Anyway they break up almost before the tamper touches it.


Hi hotmetal,

When I close the SCC control down i get some quite serious clumps exiting the grinder chute, they are well formed and do not break up easily.

The clumping goes away when I open the SCC control - but then I get spraying and significant static. I have adjusted the SCC control every which way and can not find a 'happy medium position'.

I can't live with the clumping but I can live with the static with the chute cover directing 99% of the grinds into the portafilter.

I use darker roasts and am still hoping it will settle down over time - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I'm as confounded by this as anyone, my E37s neither clumps or sprays as @DavecUK can attest as he has seen and used it. I know this from a sterner test of grinding 2 x 200g bags back to back when I went away last weekend and provided the coffee for the group. This is the only grinder I have owned which did not see grinds clinging to anything they could.

Which makes me question if static is purely the individual equipment or something in the environment. For those having trouble what happens if you stand your grinder on an anti-static mat?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PaulL said:


> I'm as confounded by this as anyone, my E37s neither clumps or sprays as @DavecUK can attest as he has seen and used it. I know this from a sterner test of grinding 2 x 200g bags back to back when I went away last weekend and provided the coffee for the group. This is the only grinder I have owned which did not see grinds clinging to anything they could.
> 
> Which makes me question if static is purely the individual equipment or something in the environment. For those having trouble what happens if you stand your grinder on an anti-static mat?


Check this out:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/mazzer-mini-e-doserless-static-issues

Back in 2007, different grinders, same static

Very interesting read.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not sure that static is the issue for those with clumps? It's either:

1) SCC closed, no static, clumps

2) SCC opened, no clumps, coffee flying across the room


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

fluffles said:


> I'm not sure that static is the issue for those with clumps? It's either:
> 
> 1) SCC closed, no static, clumps
> 
> 2) SCC opened, no clumps, coffee flying across the room


5 weeks since starting this thread and the problem has not improved...... Still experiencing the same problems as fluffles.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Father_Java said:


> 5 weeks since starting this thread and the problem has not improved...... Still experiencing the same problems as fluffles.


From my experience, static is the opposite of clumps. In other words, if the grinds just fly free, then you get static, if you let the grinds compact a bit and be pushed, then you get clumps.

What about the flap open halfway? Isn't that a good compromise?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> What about the flap open halfway? Isn't that a good compromise?


That is exactly what the SCC is supposed to be for - an adjustable flap that can be tuned to the point where the flying grinds just stop flying, and hopefully before they clump. Trying to find the sweet spot can be tricky though.

I really only get the 'flying' after I've emptied the grinder and cleaned it. After that, a small 'wall' of grinds builds up at the chamber exit which slows the grinds to the point where they just drop down. Most of the time I get an almost perfect basket that just needs a couple of taps to level it. But if I have the SCC too far down/in then it slows the speed at which the grinds leave the chute, meaning that some stay halfway down, which means the dosing is not as consistent as I'd like. I've tried adding a couple of felt pads to the 2 back feet to steepen the angle of the chute, which maybe helped slightly. My 65E was better in regard to grinds not getting stuck, dosimetry and adjustment, but the grind quality of the Ceado is sufficiently better that I can live with the niggles. Dave c has removed the SCC and made his chute into a 'tunnel' with a bit of OHP (remember those? ) acetate so as to have nothing in the grind path but it deflects any grinds that might 'fly' back down. I'm thinking of giving this a go.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> From my experience, static is the opposite of clumps. In other words, if the grinds just fly free, then you get static, if you let the grinds compact a bit and be pushed, then you get clumps.
> 
> What about the flap open halfway? Isn't that a good compromise?


Thanks for the posts.

I have spent a lot of time trying to find a setting where the SCC gives a good compromise between clumping and static - and failed to find one.......

I always end up going back to the almost fully open position with the beer can cover in place to direct the grinds into the portafilter.

I had hoped that things would improve after a few weeks and a few kg of beans through it but nothing has changed.

I have now put at least 6 different varieties of beans through it, mostly Rave medium to dark roasts - all exhibit the same problems.

Again, I have no issue with the quality of the grind with the SCC open, just a shame about the static and having to live with the beer can mod on such an expensive product.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you trie taking the grinder to another house/location? it might well be a combination of your own house, the positioning in the house etc etc. Take it into the garden on an extension lead and see if it is the same. Some grinders seem prone to this though. The RR55 was infuriating. Some owners had no issues, others did


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Should have kept the beast!


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Should have kept the beast!


Believe me, I wish I could have kept the R120 but with the height of the "beast" and with moving permanently onto a narrow boat in mid September, there was just no way









I had looked at ways of finding a bit more headroom for it on the boat but there was just no way it was going to fit in on a permanent basis.

The R120, without a doubt, produces the best grinds I have ever had the pleasure to drink and I wouldn't hesitate in buying another one if I had the room for it. The Ceado E37s is good, but (in my humble opinion) not quite in the same league as the R120.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Build it a tent on deck? Like a little R120 shrine, strew it with flowers and very firmly bolt it down.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Have you trie taking the grinder to another house/location? it might well be a combination of your own house, the positioning in the house etc etc. Take it into the garden on an extension lead and see if it is the same. Some grinders seem prone to this though. The RR55 was infuriating. Some owners had no issues, others did


LOL!! That's proper tech support right there! :'D

@Father_Java Get on and do the A.R.S.E. mod I invented, this will genuinely see an end to your woes!

I can understand the reluctance to take apart your grinder that cost so much but the SCC is an abomination of a design.

Crush those clumps, eliminate that static, and welcome yourself to a world of grind distribution Nirvana!

The A.R.S.E is not a Plan B, it is a Plan A!


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

I probably will go for the mod once I have moved onto the boat in September

Cheers


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

the A.R.S.E certainly worked for me, but I want to be able to clean it more easily so I'm determined to get something which is still attached to the SCC adjustment mechanism to work. I've got some adjustments to my bird feeder mod to make, but its a slow process as I don't want to keep wasting beans - I only play with it between bags.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

fluffles said:


> the A.R.S.E certainly worked for me, but I want to be able to clean it more easily so I'm determined to get something which is still attached to the SCC adjustment mechanism to work. I've got some adjustments to my bird feeder mod to make, but its a slow process as I don't want to keep wasting beans - I only play with it between bags.


I clean my A.R.S.E. using a vacuum...


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> I clean my A.R.S.E. using a vacuum...


I found I couldn't get mine deep enough to fully satisfy [my need to clean it thoroughly, of course].


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fluffles said:


> I found I couldn't get mine deep enough to full satisfy [my need to clean it thoroughly, of course].


Change the vacuum or change your A.R.S.E


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

makes me so pleased I own a Mythos.....LOL


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Father_Java said:


> Believe me, I wish I could have kept the R120 but with the height of the "beast" and with moving permanently onto a narrow boat in mid September, there was just no way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just have it protruding through the deck like a conning tower. I think it will give the narrow boat a more formidable look.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

fluffles said:


> I found I couldn't get mine deep enough to fully satisfy [my need to clean it thoroughly, of course].


If I can be bothered what I do is remove the tape across the top of the A.R.S.E and then use a kebab skewer to poke out all the brown stuff including the exit hole. This way I don't have to remove my A.R.S.E yet give it a deep clean.

I am also using a vacuum as well by the way.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Just have it protruding through the deck like a conning tower. I think it will give the narrow boat a more formidable look.


Indeed, every ship should have an R2D2


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

So, I have joined you guys and purchased a 10-month old E37S practically unused! I absolutely love it although it's only been a week! Thought I'd post on this thread with some more info about the SCC. Mine came with the upgraded metal version so happy I don't have to fork out the extra £50 i was also quoted by backupcoffee.

Anyhow, after playing around a bit I have also come to the conclusion that the less you interfere with cleaning the chute the less problems you will run into. I have it about halfway open and I can see that even the metal version bends upwards when coffee is pushed through although i guess to a lesser extent than the plastic one. If left fully open i get a stream of grounds shooting from the right and fully closed slightly more clumping and slower grinding. Not experienced spraying or static to be honest.

If I clean out in between shots dose timing ends up being completely off. I have attached two photos to show you how even the metal SCC is pushed upwards when the grounds push against it. I just purge for 1 sec before each shot. Grind time for 18g is between 5 and 5.4 sec.

Also follow a link to a video I uploaded for you to see the first grounds being pushed through the SCC. Sorry about the moving but it is unbelievably difficult to film and shine light with a head torch up the chute! (





)

I'm now trying to work out how many millimetres of adjustment of the grind collar will vary the resulting shot time, as I find it is extremely sensitive. How much would you adjust for example to get your 40g yield from 18g coffee in 30sec as opposed to 40sec if you were to graduate each single space between the 2 values of the adjustment ring (from 6-7) into 6 smaller ones from fine to coarse i.e. (6.0/6.2/6.4/6.6/6.8/7.0)? And how many grams do you expect to have to purge before starting on the new grind setting?

Thank you!

Christos


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Good info, as I've been keeping an eye on the e37s for a while. One thing though, I am not sure whether it is possible to tune the adjustment colar to that level of precision, as there are plenty of other factors which will influence how fast/slow your shot will run - and maybe the weight of your grind dose, things like moisture and temperature are two of them which I know about. However, I don't know much about grinders, so please don't listen to me to much and listen to the much more experienced people of this forum. Nice write up, and enjoy your grinder.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to have trouble with clumping... This video is after I've applied the bird feeder mod. The timer is set to deliver around 14g


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

At the moment I'm weighing the loaded portafilter each time for consistency but not achieved a 0.2g accuracy yet although I've been running out of beans far too quickly. Now that I have Rocko mountain pretty much dialled in and with 1kg arriving on Monday I should be able to get it spot on. I have been so surprised by the difference in taste with slight grind adjustments while keeping dose and yield constant. Couldn't quite get that with my Baratza Preciso, the particle distribution is way superior but that comes at a hefty price.

Main gripe moving from a single dosing system is the 'purged/wasted' coffee. Although makes for a splendid syphon, and if stale, for an even better slug repellant


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

christos_geo said:


> 'm now trying to work out how many millimetres of adjustment of the grind collar will vary the resulting shot time, as I find it is extremely sensitive. How much would you adjust for example to get your 40g yield from 18g coffee in 30sec as opposed to 40sec if you were to graduate each single space between the 2 values of the adjustment ring (from 6-7) into 6 smaller ones from fine to coarse i.e. (6.0/6.2/6.4/6.6/6.8/7.0)? And how many grams do you expect to have to purge before starting on the new grind setting?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Christos


As far as adjustment, if your grinder is barely used then the burrs are not likely broken in yet, so it will be far more sensitive until it is, and really need 12-13 kilos or so due to the large burr size. Once settles down you will get a good feel for how far you need to move it. For reference, I currently operate between 4-6, (I made some effort to center on 5) so rarely move more than 2 when changing coffees. Within a coffee will just give it a little nudge to adjust. It's not very elegant, but it actually works just fine IMO.

It retains approximately 5g. Issue being you have to run the grinder when adjusting finer, so do waste more if going to a light coffee from a dark coffee, for example. You do get better at figuring approximately where you want to be just based on the roast level. Some coffees will be odd though and require more adjustment then what you're thinkin.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

When making fine adjustments I tend to vary dose as much as possible to cut down on wastage when purging


----------



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm thinking of removing both the adjustable and static flaps from my Ceado e37s and put a canopy over the exit chute. What do you think guys would it help with the odd horizontal spraying and/or clogging up. Has it been done?


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

CaffeeX said:


> I'm thinking of removing both the adjustable and static flaps from my Ceado e37s and put a canopy over the exit chute. What do you think guys would it help with the odd horizontal spraying and/or clogging up. Has it been done?


IMO you can't remove the flaps without replacing with something else performing similar function. Although I don't have spraying problem, I tried it for the heck of it and found coffee will accumulate and fall off ledge unpredictably in large clumps, think coin pusher machine. Adding a canopy has been done with good results though. I have thought that printing a new shoot so that there is no ledge might work, only issue being it would flatten the shoot out and my not be steep enough and coffee get stuck on it. I don't have printer though.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

CaffeeX said:


> I'm thinking of removing both the adjustable and static flaps from my Ceado e37s and put a canopy over the exit chute. What do you think guys would it help with the odd horizontal spraying and/or clogging up. Has it been done?


See the A.R.S.E mod thread you'll do it once and that'll be it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DavecUK has the E92 and he also suggested removing everything from the grind path and using a bit of OHP acetate film as a 'canopy' to prevent spraying. It's also possible, using something like a cotton bud or wooden stirrer, to flip the metal flap up out of the way, (kind of gets 'stuck' (reversibly) behind the SCC spring ) so you don't have to actually take stuff apart.

I polished my chute as I found that sometimes the grounds were apt to back up and not slide out, which helped a bit.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

holdtheonions said:


> As far as adjustment, if your grinder is barely used then the burrs are not likely broken in yet, so it will be far more sensitive until it is, and really need 12-13 kilos or so due to the large burr size. Once settles down you will get a good feel for how far you need to move it. For reference, I currently operate between 4-6, (I made some effort to center on 5) so rarely move more than 2 when changing coffees. Within a coffee will just give it a little nudge to adjust. It's not very elegant, but it actually works just fine IMO.
> 
> It retains approximately 5g. Issue being you have to run the grinder when adjusting finer, so do waste more if going to a light coffee from a dark coffee, for example. You do get better at figuring approximately where you want to be just based on the roast level. Some coffees will be odd though and require more adjustment then what you're thinkin.


Thank you, should be seasoned/settled by now, has had about 20kg though it so not a problem. Good shout though about the nudge. I underestimated the difference 1mm makes vs a nudge :/ Been altering grind that way now and much happier. I would however say that it takes a good 10-12grams to see true effects of new setting. As for SCC for me having it at position 1pm/7pm when looking at screw works best. any tighter and it clumps significantly.


----------

